# Lubro Moly CV grease alternative?



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

Need to replace a wheel bearing this weekend, and realized I don't have enough CV grease on me to do it. bearings didn't come from GAP with grease either which is strange, but it's been awhile....

I've always used Lubro Moly for this stuff (it's an 85 Golf) but are there any alternatives I can pick up at a NAPA, Pep Boys or AutoZone? 

Napa has Sta Lube which looks like it has the necessary MoS2 for the job:
http://partimages.genpt.com/partimages/683573.pdf

This is the msds for Lubro Moly I found:
http://images.imcparts.net/shared/documents/LM2004.pdf

Autozone seems to carry Mobil1 and Valvoline in the 1lb tub, which is probably what I should keep in my garage anyway... 

TIA :thumbup:
PJ


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob has a specific forum for greases...

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=2&page=1

Mobil 1 grease should be ok...?


----------

